# towing logs with 4wheeler



## salmonhunter (May 28, 2014)

I finally bought a 4 wheeler and today used it to tow some logs out of the local crown land. All I used  was a chain with 2 hooks 1 side was attached to the tow ball on the 4 wheeler and other side cinched around the logs. It worked ok but the logs were full of dirt and sometimes got stuck on on old stumps or rocks. Im looking for ideas on how to make the towing easier. I dont have the funds to buy a atv trailer. I do have an old 55 gallon plastic barrel. Im thinking about cutting that but not sure what would be the best way to go about it. Think it would be a good idea to cut it in half the long way and then drill a hole in the side to run the chain through? or cut it in half the short way so I end up with 2 cones without points? or is there a better way to go about this all together? I tried a different way instead of towing I cut them in 5 ft lengths and ratchet strapped them to the front of the bike on the rack the logs didnt get dirty but I could only carry like 4 pieces like that. If it matters most of the trees at that spot are only like 10 inches across or less.


----------



## zzr7ky (May 29, 2014)

Hi - I did it that way when I had similar trees i wa cutting for fence posts.  We quartered lrger ones witha a band mill.   I made a cone from a used heavy plastic pool filter; the kind that have sand in them.  Free for the taking from most pool shop dumpsters.

The dirt - Sand and dirt whacks chains quick.  Power washing makes a mess but it can work.  I have not found a better way. 

All the best,
Mike


----------



## bluedogz (May 29, 2014)

These guys seem to hitch to the vehicle at a higher point to get the nose of the log up...


----------



## Jags (May 29, 2014)

A pulling cone or a dray would probably prove useful


----------



## Chimney Smoke (May 29, 2014)

The cone type things would be useful.  Also maybe mount a hand winch on the rear rack to lift the front of the log up.  Using the ball is just plowing the end into the dirt.


----------



## bluedogz (May 29, 2014)

Jags said:


> A pulling cone or a dray would probably prove useful
> View attachment 133733
> View attachment 133734



Looks like a dray made from some pallets would be the cheap way out...


----------



## TreePointer (May 29, 2014)

I have that yellow cone and it works very well.

I've also heard about folks going to the junk yard to get an old automobile hood for this purpose.


----------



## peakbagger (May 29, 2014)

My brother picked up an ATV log arch several years ago, The hoop pivots forward and down flat so you cinch the log to the hoop and drive forward. The hoop flips up and lifts the log off the ground when the ATV drives forward. 

Its rumored that the design was done by some folks who were snatching birds eye and curly logs from Crown lands in NB, not sure if its true but it makes sense


----------



## bmblank (May 29, 2014)

Log arches go way back when all the logging was done with horses. The wheels were bigger and made of wood and the may have looked different, but same idea.


----------



## bluedogz (May 30, 2014)

Don't look cheap, though:   http://www.logrite.com/store/Item/Junior-Log-Arch

Maybe that junkyard-hood or pallet-dray idea is more budget-friendly...


----------



## maple1 (May 30, 2014)

One thing I avoid at most any cost is dragging logs along the ground. The thoughts of sinking into that with a sharp chain is like fingernails on chalkboard to me. Washing would be needless extra work.

If you have like no money to spend, cobble up a dray (I so badly want to call that a DRAG - think I'll call it a sled), roll the logs onto it, strap them on, then sled them out with the chain hooked up high as you can on your wheeler. Of course, the higher you hook and the heavier the load, the more potential for a sudden wheelie - so you need to be careful there.

I would scrounge for a trailer though. I found a home made walking beam one on kijiji in the Salisbury area last year for a couple hundred or so. It's an awesome little woods trailer that I can either sort of caber-toss some logs up on (and cut to length while they're still on the trailer), or cut into pieces & load in with the sideboards on.

Check out kijiji - it's a gold mine sometimes.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 30, 2014)

Here is a arch picture I had 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  saved. It wouldn't work up here as the woods are too thick to drive a ATV through them.


----------



## tsquini (May 31, 2014)

Check these out.
http://www.montanajacks.com/montanajacksquadskidderwchainkit.aspx

These are way to expensive. You could make something similar with 1/4 steel plate


----------



## salmonhunter (Jun 1, 2014)

Well today I ended up breaking some heavy duty strap that was hooked onto my ball hitch when I was towing a big log. still trying to figure out a better way to get this damn wood out of the forest. It still seems to take me quite a long time to get a full truck load. The woods where I cut are pretty thick and most of the trees right along the trail are already taken so it takes me a long time to cut up the trees into 5ish foot lengths and then carry them over to the trail. And hook them up the atv. Im thinking about getting either a winch or a small trailer. I have never used a winch but im thinking it would come in handy to run it out 40 ft or so off the trail to a downed tree and pull the tree back in longer sections. What should I get? I would really like to have both but im gonna have a hard time convincing the wife to let me get either or.
Anyone have one of these?
http://www.princessauto.com/pal/en/ATV/750-lb-34-x-48-Flatbed-Trailer/8197220.p


----------



## maple1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I would not drag anything I could pick up - I would load it on a trailer.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 1, 2014)

I use a Warn 4000 LB winch on my Honda ATV. A 3000 lb. one will work good too and that's the smallest I'd get. And you don't have to get a Warn. Super Winch brand is good too and costs lot less. You can use a snatch block to double you pulling capacity but they're a pita for everyday use. Standard ATV winch cable is 50' in length and a snatch block halves that. You'll find an ATV doesn't have the weight to stay put when pulling heavy things so some kind of chalk block for the tires is good to have or else you'll have to chain your machine to an anchor like a tree or a big rock. How did the strap break? From wear under the log? I wouldn't think a good strap would break from load. I use a chain when I pull. And  like Jags said, a cone is good so it doesn't dig in to the ground. 

I have a Polar ATV trailer. They are really nice. They dump and swivel and the midsize one holds 1200 lbs and the bigger one 1500. But there're not much for hauling long logs but it can haul rounds in the all day long. And there too high for heavy logs also.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 1, 2014)

zzr7ky said:


> Hi - I did it that way when I had similar trees i wa cutting for fence posts.  We quartered lrger ones witha a band mill.   I made a cone from a used heavy plastic pool filter; the kind that have sand in them.  Free for the taking from most pool shop dumpsters.
> 
> The dirt - Sand and dirt whacks chains quick.  Power washing makes a mess but it can work.  I have not found a better way.
> 
> ...


I've used a wire brush to get rid of dirt where I'm going to buck a log. And using semi-chisel chain on dirty cuts helps some too.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 1, 2014)

bluedogz said:


> These guys seem to hitch to the vehicle at a higher point to get the nose of the log up...



The logs are nose up towards the end of the drag as I gets close to their tractor. And they have big equipment for dragging. A lot bigger than my ATV anyways.


----------

